# קבלת דבר במרמה



## Nunty

מה זה באנגלית? שר החוץ הטרי בא למשרדי יאח"ה ונחקר בחשד לעבירות שוחד, הלבנת הון, *קבלת דבר במרמה* והפרת אמונים.​(כאן)

Fraudulent משהו? תודה.


​


----------



## origumi

הנה אותו המאמר בתרגום לאנגלית: http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1076026.html

bribery, money laundering and breach of trust

גם המתרגם לא ידע איך זה באנגלית...

זה משהו כגון obtaining by fraud, למשל ע"פ בבילון: http://www.babylon.com/definition/obtaining_by_fraud/Hebrew


----------



## Nunty

תודה, אוריגומי. לפחות אני בחברה טובה!​


----------



## ahshav

אני משער שע"פ החוק הישראלי "קבלת דבר במרמה" הוא דבר אסור במפורש. בארה"ב, לעומת זאת, ושוב זאת רק השערה, אין חוק המקביל ב-100% ואותן עבירות אסורות לפי סעיפים שונים במדינות שונות.

לדעתי, עבירת "קבלת דבר במרמה" הינה מקבילה ביותר בארה"ב למשל, היא - 
breach of contract


----------



## Nunty

סבורה הגיונית, עכשיו.

עמית לעבודה הציע fraudulent receipt. מה דעתכם?​


----------



## ahshav

מתאים, אבל מבחינת הבנת המושג מבחינה מילולית אני מעדיף
acceptance (or receipt) under false pretenses


----------



## origumi

false pretenses נראה כמו "מצג שווא" יותר מאשר "מרמה"


----------



## Dorot2

origumi said:


> false pretenses נראה כמו "מצג שווא" יותר מאשר "מרמה"


 
But that is how "קבלת דבר במרמה" is classified under the criminal codes of many English speaking nations.


----------

